# how to make friends in collegE?



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

im in a local community (transfer) college. im way less nervous because its like a new start. this is my first year. how can i make friends? theres no clubs or sports and most people know eachother from high shcool. how can i make friends?


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I start going to a community college this week, so if I find out I will let you know.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cedilla said:


> I start going to a community college this week, so if I find out I will let you know.


haha . i go back in a few weeks for the new semester. im scared because im tired of being lonely :/


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I thing the answer lies in a complex strategy involving small talk, facebook, and baking cookies...


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

^This! I should try baking cookies. Or my banana chocolate chip bread... that's usually a success.

But then how do you get past the SA to hand them out to people? :?

But more seriously, I'm worried about this as well, except this is the second semester of my second year at city college (and I dropped all of my classes middle of last semester). I actually managed to talk to a few people, and made a grand total of two almost-friends during two different classes during my entire time there, and as soon as each term ended and I stopped seeing them in class, I stopped talking to them. Which really disappoints me, because both of them were fun to talk to and I liked them a lot. Oh darn. ._.

I even joined a club at one point, but I only went to an off-campus bbq for it before giving up.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm starting community college next week. I'm so frightened and I too have no idea how to make friends. I go to two classes a day, I'll probably hang out in the library during the breaks. And then my one and only friend who is my ride is going to want to go straight home afterwards. 

I don't understand the act of making friends. When and how am I supposed to do it? And also.. do I really want friends? I'm not a big fan of going out really. I guess I like being boring at home. :|


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Join clubs, take the same journey as someone to school, sports, Facebook...it's all about persistence. If you keep turning up somewhere, people will be more likely to befriend you and know you better.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Some of your teachers will put you into groups or pairs. In those groups, after finishing the work assigned, you could make small talk about the class and other things.

Group work just seems opportune. Best of luck.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Make sure you take the orientation class if your school offers one.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have no idea.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Take initiative. Don't wait for other people to talk to you. Introduce yourself to as many people as you can. Initiating conversation makes you look bold, interested and friendly. people appreciate this.


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

I am starting my second semester and still have no idea. 

Last semester there were people i worked on projects with, people that i helped with their homework and studies, people i sat with in class every day, people i would talk with after class every day. I come back for the second semester and every one of them treats me like a total stranger. Like they had never even seen me before.

This social thing sure puzzles me and it is obvious that i stink at it.


----------

